# Golden Breeder around KY?



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

I am about to pull my hair out. I have been searching over the last couple of months for any reputable golden breeder within a 3 hour drive of my location and I cannot find one. So I have been looking at breeders that ship and most of them seem to be your run of the mill breeder(no health certs, names, etc) 

I even asked one on the phone what does the health certificate they had listed contain and the answer was they get their ears checked. Also told me there was the possibility the pup would have ticks or even worms.

Can anyone out there recommend a reputable breeder that is somewhere within my area or that does not mind shipping?:crossfing


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Have you considered rescuing a Golden? 

I do think someone here will recommend a breeder in the southeast who will provide you with a healthy puppy!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

[rant]

The majority of "breeders" down there give a bad name to all that breed responsibly, JMO. More rescue Goldens down your way that I can count, being euthanized every day for lack of a home, a crying shame.

[end of rant]

Adopt a Golden and spay/neuter.


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

AlanK said:


> Have you considered rescuing a Golden?
> 
> I do think someone here will recommend a breeder in the southeast who will provide you with a healthy puppy!


Never thought about rescuing. I would not even know where to begin to find that information out. There isn't a GRCA anywhere in my area. I think the closest is Cincinnati, OH

The reason I was wanting to go the pup route is s dog for my 6 yr old to grow up with. We recently lost our lab that we had for 12 years. I can find a lab breeder around that is reputable but not a golden, and the family has their heart set on one. 

I have 200 acres with fields, woods, creeks and everything in between. Now I just need a great dog to put on it. Never thought I would have this much trouble!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Look at this link.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...groups/112446-rescues-month-april-2012-a.html

which leads to this

GRRAND

and this (boys)

GRRAND - Gold Retriever Rescue And Adoption of Needy Dogs

and this (girls)

GRRAND - Gold Retriever Rescue And Adoption of Needy Dogs

That is just one rescue group in Kentucky. Save a life!

Edit to add, New England is pulling as many as we can of the dogs down south. My state of Mass takes in 10,000 dogs a year, all breeds.

I almost adopted a boy from Tennessee last week. 20 other people in front of me though.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Look at this link.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...groups/112446-rescues-month-april-2012-a.html
> 
> ...


Wow very good info in this post..... FishingKY check it out . A Golden in need would love the property you have described.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know where you are located in Kentucky but there is a breeder in Clarksville, Tennessee called Passion for Gold's. I don't know anything about them and haven't researched them either. 

GRRAND out of Louisville has some nice goldens available for adoption.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It doesn't have to be a breed specific rescue place though. Have you looked at petfinder?

This is golden rescues form the GRCA Website
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

This is the contact info for the GRCA chapter in Kentucky
American Kennel Club

You could also look at the closest state to you too. You should not need to have a pet quality golden shipped to you.

Hope this helps. Good luck finding your new addition.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]


GoldenCamper said:


> Look at this link.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...groups/112446-rescues-month-april-2012-a.html
> 
> ...


Boys- Charlie and Ryan look like good fits.
Girls- Amber and Honey look great too. Josie looks promising.


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

lynn1970 said:


> I don't know where you are located in Kentucky but there is a breeder in Clarksville, Tennessee called Passion for Gold's. I don't know anything about them and haven't researched them either.
> 
> GRRAND out of Louisville has some nice goldens available for adoption.


Thanks that is the type of place I was looking for. I think Nashville is about 4 hours or so. Looks like they are reputable.


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> ```
> [CODE]
> ```
> [/CODE]
> ...


Both of those state that they don't want younger kids int he home. I have a 6 yr old and that is why a rescue makes me a little nervous.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

FishingKY said:


> Thanks that is the type of place I was looking for. I think Nashville is about 4 hours or so. Looks like they are reputable.


Clarksville isn't far from Nashville. Good luck in your search.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There is a member here from KY that got a puppy from a breeder not long ago, no idea which Breeder though. I left him a Visitor's message with a link to this thread. Hopefully he will post where he got his pup or maybe contact you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Please check your PM.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

FishingKY said:


> Both of those state that they don't want younger kids int he home. I have a 6 yr old and that is why a rescue makes me a little nervous.


Some rescues are okay with a 6 year old. It depends on the child and it should be case by case basis IMO. To me small child for a Golden is under 5.

I know my 1 cousin who is 5 I would trust with my little Roxy (4 pounds) but I would not let my 13 year old cousin my any of my dogs. Let's just say he has issues.

Rescues generally behavior test all their dogs and put them through their paces. Buddy adores kids and he is a rescue. I know he would never hurt a child. Knock an adult over yes but he says super calm around kids. All 4 stay on the floor with kids.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*FishingKY-*

I didn't see anything on GRRAND's website under their Adoption Policies regarding ages of children in the home. They do have a fence requirement-physical and invisible are both acceptable. 

If you are considering adopting, take a look at their Adoption Policies and Adoption Process. You can complete an applicaiton on line. They have some great looking dogs.

If you're interested in a pup from a breeder, here is the contact info for Breeder Referrals for KY from the GRCA PUPPY REFERRAL page.


*KENTUCKY* 
*Greater Louisville Golden Retriever Club* 
EMail: Sue McGavic​


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *FishingKY-*
> 
> I didn't see anything on GRRAND's website under their Adoption Policies regarding ages of children in the home. They do have a fence requirement-physical and invisible are both acceptable.
> 
> ...


In the actual description of the dog is where they had the age ranges for that particular dog. The ones that were mentioned here in this thread said that kids were not a good idea for that dog.

Thanks for the link to that website. I could not get it to load earlier!


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Please check your PM.


Thank you! It would not let me respond of course but that was a huge help


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

lynn1970 said:


> Clarksville isn't far from Nashville. Good luck in your search.


That isn't too far to drive. I filled out a survey for them. We will see what comes back!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

FishingKY said:


> Thank you! It would not let me respond of course but that was a huge help


I think you need 15 posts before you can PM.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I live in the Clarksville area. Clarksville is very close to the Kentucky border, so that should not be too far a drive for you.
Passion for Gold is owned by a German lady. She does have a website and puppies recently born:

Passion For Gold's Golden Retriever Puppies

I don't know much about her but she seems to be a reputable breeder by looking at her website and what I hear around this area.
Good luck!


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

Carolina mom,

That link to the GLGRC was a HUGE help. She got back to me pretty quickly and new of several breeders I need to contact that are extremely reputable. I couldn't find them because they do not advertise. She also gave me a list of questions I needed to ask every breeder I come in contact with. She sent tons of information

I can't thank you all enough for your responses. I think a site contribution is in order. This is an amazing source of information and I would still be chasing my tail trying to find a breeder.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I would recommend contacting Sue McGavic.

Greater Louisville Golden Retriever Club

She referred me to the breeder that I got Granger from.

Goldenstar Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Louisville, Kentucky

But she won't be breeding again until next year.

Well crap, just scrolled down and saw that someone already referred Sue...lol

Good luck in your search, and welcome to the forum....


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

jagmanbrg said:


> I would recommend contacting Sue McGavic.
> 
> Greater Louisville Golden Retriever Club
> 
> ...


Sue was great. You're right she said none were available in the Louisville area but there a couple breeders in Cincinnati that each have one pup left. As well as one in Indiana and Nashville. I am waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## FishingKY (Apr 28, 2012)

Opinions on this sire? Looks good to me but it's amateur hour around my house


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

FishingKY said:


> Opinions on this sire? Looks good to me but it's amateur hour around my house


I would make sure to see Hip, elbow, eye, and heart clearances. I believe OFA is the preferred one compared to Penn-hip but I'm sure the actual experts will chime in top.

I couldn't find OFA's for any of the dogs- "Angel light goldens"


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Does not look like that sire has a lot of clearances when you look at his K-9 data pedigree. 
I am not too sure about a Russian bred Golden. They have such different standards over there.
On that website I only see Penn hip clearances, no heart,eyes, elbow clearances.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

FishingKY said:


> Opinions on this sire? Looks good to me but it's amateur hour around my house


I would pass, I clicked on the breeders website and a few things jumped out at me right away.
*
"**Breeding Light and English Cream Golden Retrievers"
*
Not saying the breeder is doing anything wrong, just by this statement, but the term "English Cream" is a current fad and imo most breeders that use the term leave a lot to be desired.

*"We believe that the English Cream version of the Golden Retriever breed is the best for us and our lifestyle and want to share that with others."*

English Cream version? hmm.....


*"We are planning on taking them to nearby AKC competitions when everything comes together. We are dedicated to strengthening the breed through selective breeding and plan to remain a small family owned (non)kennel who will only have 1 or 2 litters a year. "
*
I would look for a breeder that actually "does something" with their dogs. Not planning on doing stuff.... Whether it's showing in conformation, agility etc,


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

No clearances on OFA 
Do yourself a favor and stay away from any breeder with the words "English cream" on their website!
Let Sue with GLGRC be your guide....


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not sure where in Kentucky you are or how far away you are from the Indianapolis area - but if you are close enough, the breeder where we got our puppy from is this one: - Home. They are wonderful people who I can't say enough good things about. I know that Marcia does ship - she shipped one of the puppies in the litter we got our puppy from, and I believe a couple of them were transported to Florida or something for service training.

If it's too far from where you are, just ignore me 

(edited: I don't know why it says "home". The breeder's name is Golden Clover Retrievers)


----------

